# WNBA Not Making Money



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

This is a sort of a reply to 'what's wrong with this picture'

The WNBA is NOT making money. The WNBA PAYS networks to broadcast their games. Other leagues get paid, but WNBA pays for it.

It was predicted that the Los Angeles Sparks would actually make a profit this year, but it all depends on attendance (i'm curious as to how Washington and New York si financially since they always are the top two in attendance).

Also, the WNBA teams have a very low salary cap (around $600,000/$700,000). So, they really can't afford too many high-paid players, which is why many veterans aren't around this year (ie Jennifer Gillom)

That is why many players try to get endorsements and commercial deals. On TLC's 'While You Were Out', Lisa Leslie admitted that she has 5 jobs. Can you blame her?

At this day and age, it does seem wrong. BUt keep in mind that women don't get as much respect as men, and also the WNBA probably has done better than any other US professional league in this stage of their development and at this day and age, for women, that's quite a feat.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jov_brien</b>!
> This is a sort of a reply to 'what's wrong with this picture'
> 
> The WNBA is NOT making money. The WNBA PAYS networks to broadcast their games. Other leagues get paid, but WNBA pays for it.


It isn't as simple as that. They do profit shares for their network exposure and reimburse some, not all, production costs. Any start up league that wants to really make it does stuff like this for exposure. 

How many NBA players have 5 or 6 endorsement deals? Tons. They all take whatever they can get and you don't blame them.


----------

